# Local woods for me. Questions



## phoenix rising (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been doing quite a bit of tree trimming on the yard recently.  I have found information on a little over half of the woods I have been trimming...  Elm, I wouldn't use simply because of the amount of ash generated...  PITA.  

I haven't seen any info on Mountain Ash, which isn't an ash tree at all.  Any good??  

I haven't been able to find a scrap of info on Caragana AKA Siberian Pea Tree.  Does anyone know anything about that??

We have a few types of maples around, bu by the time I get around to cutting it, it's punky.  Not good.

I cut out a few big lilac trees.  I hear it's good.  Have some saved.

I've been saving every scrap of Apple or Plumb and Cherry that I cut.  Right down to the little twigs.  

We have a fruit bush here that I will be cutting in the fall to spring.  It's called Saskatoon.  Similar to blueberry.  Is that any good to use??

I also have a huge supply of willow.  Not sure of the variety.  I have heard of a lot of people in the prairies using it..  Might have to give it a try.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Any of the fruit wood will be great. Don't know much about the rest.
Happy smoken.

David


----------

